# Iframe Kein text



## Kalma (3. Oktober 2005)

Moin erstmal.
ich habe da ein Problem mit Dreamweaver MX 2004
Wenn ich einen IFrame machen will, sehe ich zwar den Rahmen aber nicht den Text darin,   

Wie ist das möglich.... mein skript sieht so aus

<iframe> Problem </iframe>

Naja, hoffe ma ihr könnt mir helfen....

Falls ihr von Dienstag bis Donnerstag  kein Dankeschön oder sonsitges erhaltet, ich bin auf spiekeroog. aber vllt. gibts da internet-kafees oder so...


Danke im voraus

David


----------



## Maik (3. Oktober 2005)

Das iframe-Element dient zum Anzeigen von HTML-Seiten.

Siehe hierzu auch SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Frames / Eingebettete Frames.


----------



## Kalma (3. Oktober 2005)

Achso , 
ooohhhh. 

Wie mache ich das denn das mitten in der site ein frame ist

Also ich habs schon mit frame und frame-set versucht

Danke 
David


----------



## Maik (3. Oktober 2005)

Du benötigst ein weiteres HTML-Dokument, das mit dem Attribut src= in dem iFrame geladen wird. 


```
<iframe src="deine_seite_im_iFrame.htm" name="box"> ... </iframe>
```
Siehe auch das Beispiel Eingebettete Frames definieren.

CSS-Code, um das iFrame-Element horizontal und vertikal in der Seite zu zentrieren:


```
div#center
{
position: absolute;
left: 50%;
width: 500px;
margin-left: -250px; /* negative Hälfte von width:500px = horizontal zentriert */
top: 50%;
height: 400px;
margin-top: -200px; /* negative Hälfte von height:400px = vertikal zentriert */
}
```


```
<body>

<div id="center">
 <iframe src="deine_seite_im_iFrame.htm" name="box" width="500" height="400">
  <p>Ihr Browser kann leider keine eingebetteten Frames anzeigen: Sie können die eingebettete Seite über den folgenden Verweis aufrufen: <a href="deine_seite_im_iFrame.htm">LINK</a></p>
 </iframe>
</div>

</body>
```


----------



## Freak (11. Oktober 2005)

Ist es nicht möglich, dass ein bestimmter Inhalt sofort im I-frame geladen wird?


----------



## Christopher Perrin (11. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube du willst das Richtige mit dem Falschen erreichen. Kann es sein das du nur in der Mitte deines Festers so einen eingerahmten bereich haben willst?


----------



## Kalma (12. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich ne einfache Seite haben will, und in die mitte soll halt ein text. Nur ich weiß den Code nicht.
Könnt ihr mir den sagen?  
David


----------



## Freak (12. Oktober 2005)

Wenn die Frage von Christopher an mich ging: Ich möchte nur, dass nicht die komplette Seite neu geladen wird, wenn man auf einen Link klickt. So etwas ist eigentlich auf fast jeder Seite zu finden, aber ich bin trotzdem nicht ganz schlau daraus geworden.
Wie das Problem nun gelöst wird, ist mir egal.


----------



## Maik (12. Oktober 2005)

David Flögel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich habe das Problem, dass ich ne einfache Seite haben will, und in die mitte soll halt ein text. Nur ich weiß den Code nicht.
> Könnt ihr mir den sagen?
> David


Wenn du einen Bereich in der Seitenmitte positionieren willst, in dem Text (und kein iFrame) enthalten ist, dann verwende einfach den, von mir zuletzt gezeigten, CSS-Code für das div#center.


```
<body>

<div id="center">Text</div>

</body>
```

[editpost]

Um die Grenzen des zentrierten DIVs zu sehen, kann für das Element ein Rahmen oder eine Hintergrundfarbe definiert werden:


```
div#center
{
position: absolute;
left: 50%;
width: 500px;
margin-left: -250px; /* negative Hälfte von width:500px = horizontal zentriert */
top: 50%;
height: 400px;
margin-top: -200px; /* negative Hälfte von height:400px = vertikal zentriert */
border: 1px solid #000;
}
```


----------



## Christopher Perrin (12. Oktober 2005)

@Marsman: Ein kliener Blick in Selfhtml hätte geholfen Selftml - Eingebettete Frames

Um eine Seite vorzugeben musst du einfach die Seite unter dem Atribut "src" angeben

Mfg

Christopher (Der Selfhtml kennt )


----------



## Freak (22. Oktober 2005)

Entschuldigung und danke.
Ich habe etwas zu kompliziert gedacht.


----------

